

Show HN: DIY Logo Designer Based on HTML5 - r0ash
http://www.designimo.com/

======
GotAnyMegadeth
The three logos next to the text "Logo Design in Minutes" are a bit blurry on
my setup.

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B45kjnWUSFBzb2ZEdEdadDlnOHM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B45kjnWUSFBzb2ZEdEdadDlnOHM/view?usp=sharing)

------
r0ash
Its Free for few days, after that, it will be $29.95 per hi-resolution file
(multiple formats png, jpg & eps) download.

